# Windows 10 & Line 6 Toneport UX1



## metallkrieg (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi!

Is anyone with Windows 10 using the Toneport UX1 (and the Pod X3 Live, for that matter)?

This is my main recording interface and it's the only thing, drivers related, that I worry about when comtemplating upgrading to Windows 10.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sh4z (Aug 5, 2015)

Doesn't look good so far!
Podfarm, UX2, and Windows 10 - POD Farm / POD Studio / TonePort - Line 6 Community

Give it time man. 
Line 6 Software

The drivers download page (Showing Windows 10) appears to be updated which is good.
However the actual driver version information (lol):
Version 4.2.7.1
Released 9/25/*13*
Might be in a bit of strife. Maybe it works? I don't think it'd be listed if it didn't. Don't have the device or Windows 10 Installed on my rig yet so Can't really comment any more than this. ^^;


----------



## Clocks (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a UX2 - red face one, and i'm not going to upgrade. Line 6 are useless at updating the drivers for the UX2 - guess they are focused on other stuff right now. So personally I wouldn't risk it just yet.


----------



## metallkrieg (Aug 5, 2015)

sh4z said:


> Doesn't look good so far!
> Podfarm, UX2, and Windows 10 - POD Farm / POD Studio / TonePort - Line 6 Community
> 
> Give it time man.
> ...



Yeah, that's why I was asking. The driver is listed as compliant with Windows 10, however with that release date...

I know I'll wait, especially considering all the privacy bull.... that surrounds Windows 10.

Anyway, thanks for your answers!


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Both POD Farm and my POD X3 (Bean, not live) work fine on Windows 10 Pro for me.

Didn't even have to reinstall drivers.

Haven't tested my UX1 though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 5, 2015)

Not sure about Win-10, but my UX-1 installed and runs flawlessly on my iMac with OS 10.


----------



## elkinz (Aug 5, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Not sure about Win-10, but my UX-1 installed and runs flawlessly on my iMac with OS 10.


 
lol wut? That's an entirely different OS


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 5, 2015)

elkinz said:


> lol wut? That's an entirely different OS



Yup, sure is, I'm done with Windows.


----------



## Locrain (Aug 5, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Yup, sure is, I'm done with Windows.





Well, bye? Thanks for the input I guess? 

Bummer that it appears to not work yet. Glad I didn't upgrade the other day.


----------

